# ISO: Chicken Stir-Fry Recipes



## emeril_rocks_303 (Feb 15, 2005)

I need some chicken stir-fry recipes, but I'm looking for heart-healthy recipes. Preferably no beef or noodles. I'm trying to get as many different recipes as possible, so can anyone help me out? Thanks.


----------



## muckluck30 (Feb 15, 2005)

I've found that if you use the right marinade with a stir-fry, you really don't need a fancy recipe to make a great tasting meal.  My favorite to use is the Soy-vay veri veri teriyaki -- you can marinade the chicken overnight or mix it in with the stir-fry sauce.  I prefer to add a little garlic and mongolian fire oil to the marinade, if you want to add a little extra zing.

For preparation, I generally use a mixture of green and red bell peppers (orange if you want to be a bit more creative), onions, scallions, mushrooms, carrots, and sometimes soba noodles (be creative!).  Add the vegetables first with a bit of the marinade and let it simmer -- make sure to precook the chicken.  Once the vegetables have soaked up a bit of the sauce, add the chicken, stir, cover for 10-15 with occasional stirs.  Usually you can get a winning stir-fry with little work

Hope this helps,
Julie


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 15, 2005)

check the forum on the first page of this site for chicken..  I have posted some and others here have as well.


----------



## emeril_rocks_303 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Yeah, once I think about it, it really is the sauce that gives the stir-fry it's flavor. Other than that it's just chicken and veggies. 

*sigh* I know there's a recipe archive, I'm just too lazy to look through it


----------



## muckluck30 (Feb 15, 2005)

I recommend anything from Soy Vay though, they're all pretty good sauces.  I get mine at Trader Joe's here in California


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 15, 2005)

Chicken Stir-fry with Soy Sauce

3 - tablespoons soy sauce
2 - tablespoons rice wine
1 - tablespoon corn starch
2 - cloves garlic, minced
1/4 - cup water
2 - tablespoons olive oil
2 - whole, boneless, skinless chicken breasts, thinly sliced	
1/2 lb. broccoli, cut into bite size pieces
1 - small onion, thinly sliced
1 - carrot, pared and thinly sliced
Cooked white rice

Combine soy sauce, rice wine, cornstarch, garlic, and 1/4 cup water; set aside.  In wok or large skillet, stir fry chicken in hot oil for 2 minutes.  Add vegetables; stir fry 4 minutes.  Add soy sauce mixture; cook and stir until slightly thickened.  Serve over rice.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Thanks!*



			
				emeril_rocks_303 said:
			
		

> *sigh* I know there's a recipe archive, I'm just too lazy to look through it



Yeah, and I'm too lazy to reinvent the wheel   

But, try here and you'll find more than you can shake a chop-stick at: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=chicken+stir+fry+recipes


----------



## Caine (Feb 15, 2005)

If there is one thing I have learned from Martin Yan, it's that Chinese cooking is all in the sauce. If you go to one of his restaurants, You order the sauce, Mongolian, Sweet & Sour, Kung Pao, Cashew, etc. Then, once you've decided which flavour you want, then you decide if you want chicken, pork, beef, shrimp, fish, tofu, or whatever.

In fact, I am eating a fantastic Mongolian tilapia stir-fry, with vegetable fried rice, as I am writing this.

Here are two of my special sauce recipes, which I developed after sampling Martin Yan's at his restaurant.

*Mongolian Stir Fry*

Ingredients: 
1 pound Flank steak or lean pork, sliced thin; fish, chicken, or turkey cut up; tofu, cubed; or shrimp, shelled, cleaned, and deveined 
peanut  oil for frying
1 small onion or shallot, sliced thin
4 oz snow peas
4 oz Green onion, green part only
4 oz button mushrooms
2 cloves finely minced garlic

Coating:
1 Egg white
1/2 tsp Salt
1 tsp Cornstarch

Sauce:
1 tsp Cornstarch 
1 tsp Turbinado Sugar
1 tsp Chinese chili sauce 
2 Tbs dry Sherry, white wine, or rice wine
2 Tbs Hoisin sauce
2 Tbs soy sauce
1/4 cup beef, chicken, shrimp, or vegetable stock

Combine sauce ingredients and set aside. Combine egg white, salt and cornstarch, add meat, shrimp or tofu, and mix well to coat. Heat 2 Tbs oil in wok over high heat, then stir fry meat, shrimp or tofu until just cooked through and remove from wok.  Add additional Tbs peanut oil to wok and stir fry onion or shallot, and snow peas, and for 1 minute. Add green onion, mushrooms and garlic and continue stir-frying until mushrooms are tender. Add sauce to vegetables and heat until sauce has thickened. Add meat, shrimp or tofu and stir until heated through. 

*Kung Pao Beef, pork, chicken, shrimp, fish or tofu*

1 1/2 pounds beef , pork, or chicken strips, shrimp, or fish pieces
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1 tablespoon rice wine or sherry
1 egg, beaten
1/2 teaspoon salt

2 Tbs peanut oil
4 dried red chiles, cracked
1 Tbs garlic, minced
1/2 Tbs grated ginger
1 tsp pepper 
2 scallions, chopped
1 red bell pepper, cut in strips
2 Tbs soy sauce
3 Tbs rice wine or sherry
2 Tbs Chinese black (or balsamic) vinegar
1 tsp sugar
1 cup chicken broth
1 Tbs cornstarch, dissolved in 4 Tbs water 
1/3 cup unsalted, dry roasted peanuts

Combine the soy sauce, sesame oil, rice wine/sherry, egg  and salt in a glass bowl. Add the meat, seafood, or tofu, and stir to coat. Marinate for 1 hour, covered, in the refrigerator. 

Place peanut oil in a wok, and swirl to coat sides, then place over high heat. Add the chilies and cook until they begin to darken. Add the garlic and ginger and continue to cook to infuse the oil. Add the scallions and bell pepper. Remove the meat, seafood or tofu from the marinade, pat dry with paper towel, then add it to the wok. Stir-fry for 3 minutes until cooked through. Blend in soy sauce, rice wine, basalmic vinegar, sugar and chicken broth and bring to a boil. Add the cornstarch slurry to the sauce and stir to thicken. Add the peanuts and stir to blend.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2005)

Moved to Ethnic Forum  8)


----------



## Lugaru (Feb 16, 2005)

muckluck30 said:
			
		

> I recommend anything from Soy Vay though, they're all pretty good sauces.  I get mine at Trader Joe's here in California



That stuff is unexpectedly good... 

My favorite thing for stir fry is a teflon pan so I dont even need any oil really. Also I keep a quartered cabbage in the freezer in bags... all you do is smack one with your cleaver and you have little chunks of cabbage for your stir fry which make it much more filing as if you would of used noodles. Other than that Im a huge fan of using a dab of "mongolian fire oil" which has a lower smoke point so dont ad it in too early, it's better as a seasoning than as a cooking grease.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's a favorite of mine that I've developed & "tweaked" over the years.  The hardest part is probably finding the Chinese preserved black beans, which are entirely different from regular black beans & are definitely integral to this dish.  Asian markets always carry them, & you can probably find them online as well.  They keep virtually forever in an airtight container in the pantry, & mix well in a number of different poultry & seafood Asian dishes.
 
Chicken Asparagus with Oyster/Black Bean Sauce
2 boneless skinless chicken breast pieces (about a pound or so), sliced & cut into bitesized pieces 
1 bunch fresh asparagus (about a pound or so), tough ends trimmed & cut into 2" pieces 
2 stalks of Bok Choy, ends trimmed, cut into 1" pieces 
2" piece of fresh Ginger, peeled & minced 
3 large or 6 small cloves of garlic, peeled & chopped 
3 tablespoons Chinese salted/preserved/fermented black beans 
2 tablespoons oyster sauce 
3 tablespoons dry sherry 
1 teaspoon oriental chile paste/sauce 
8 fresh shitake mushrooms, stemmed & quartered 
3 tablespoons or so Peanut or vegetable oil for stirfrying 
Cooked Jasmine Rice for serving. 
Soak preserved black beans in hot tap water to cover & let sit for 15 minutes. Drain beans, add garlic, & mash together with a fork to make a rough paste. Add sherry, oyster sauce, & chile paste & stir. 
Bring a pot of water large enough to hold asparagus pieces to a boil & add all asparagus pieces except for the tips. Boil for 2 minutes, then add tips & boil for another minute. Drain. 
Make rice according to package directions. 
Heat wok (or large frying/saute pan) until drop of water sizzles. Add oil & swirl. 
Add Bok Choy & ginger & stirfry for 1 minute. Add chicken pieces & continue stirfrying until chicken is just about cooked thru. Add mushrooms & stirfry for another minute. Add blanched asparagus & bean paste mixture & stir for another minute. (If there isn't enough moisture in the pan, you can add a splash or 2 of water or chicken broth.) 
Serve over Jasmine Rice.


----------

